# What size trolling motor?



## pbw (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello all,
I'm the new guy been "trolling" the forums for awhile. This coming Saturday looks like I'm picking up a 14ft Jon boat (trailer, and 25 hp merc) and I'll be needing a trolling motor. I need something for when I'm trolling around the banks fishing Taylorsville Lake (ky) and when I go to smaller ponds. I've been looking at the 40 pounds of thrust. What brands would be best?


----------



## redbug (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to the site,
I am a motor guide fan. I have had both mg and minkota and like the motor guide a little more.. I would look at the biggest motor you can get that way you will have enough power to get moving and then not need to run at the higher speeds and give you longer battery life on the water

I hope this makes sense

Wayne


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2007)

Im a motorguide guy myself, But at the power rating your going for, I would be more concerned with getting the biggest (best) battery you can afford. Are you going to get a hand control kind or are you going to "deck" out the jon and go foot control? Lets see the boat when you get it.

And thanks for joining!


----------



## pbw (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd like a bow mount with wireless control. Motorguide w55 looks perfect. My wife and I usually always go fishing together this way we could take turns steering. My concern will be when we go to smaller lakes a rear mount would be nice, maybe later this winter I could pickup a used rear mount.


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2007)

Good choice then! I like that wireless setup. An old coworker has it on his boat and says he will never go back.


----------

